# Why my new Glycine Airman Chrono 08 won't be a purist model



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

FYI and comments. I originally posted this on the Glycine forum....KX

I agree with everything said [on the Glycine Forum] about the tach scale---what a complete waste....that said I'm still going to get an Airman Chrono 08 despite it.

I've been waiting for this model to come out so I can order one and now that I've really considered how I'm going to use it I've decided to go with the regular dial instead of the purist model :-(.

Two reasons. The main reason is because of the job. I'm a Marine Officer and much of our operational work is on Zulu (GMT) time. I'll set the watch to local time and have to deal with it going around the dial twice. The red second time zone hand will be set to GMT or Zulu time for the operational side. The third time zone will be set to my home location where the wife is---she loves hearing from me but it's a really bad thing when I wake her up :-d. The second reason is it just looks like it would be hard to read quickly in the purist mode as there is a lot going on with the dial. But I use the chrono function multiple times everyday and won't buy a real [read expensive] watch without it....


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds like the perfect watch for you. If you need three timezones, the 12/GMT is the only way to go. I look forward to your thoughts and pictures of the watch after arrival.


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

What about this? Tutima FX Auto UTC. Three timezones with the bezel.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a beauty!
Of course, he was interested in the new Airman chrono, so this Tutima may be a little more similar to compare (plus, I prefer the 24 hour indices to be close together as on the chrono, instead of a bezel and a much smaller inner ring like the auto)....


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

I do like the Tutima shown by Dennis---the FX Auto UTC does nothing for me---but I sure appreciate the recommendation. I'm excited about the Glycine---Werner says I won't get it intil June though .


----------



## allaboutmusic (Oct 25, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


>


That is a beauty!!

I agree on the indices of the Auto earlier... too hard to read on the outer bezel.


----------



## Watchzon (Apr 8, 2009)

There are a lot of temptating and beautiful watches out there and Tutima is absolutely no exception, but I agree with you KXL - the Glycine Airman Chrono 08 is unique!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Tutima!

Is there enough contrast with blued hands against the white dial?

It looks very clean from the picture. ETA 2893?


----------

